# Advice needed!!



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im about to start building my first rod it is a 7ft spinning rod... what is the best way to get the cork fitted on to the rod??? any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

What do you have? The grip I mean? Is it a prefabbed cork handle already reamed out? Do you have to glue the cork rings together, then finish?

Short of it...If the cork just needs to be reamed. I ream them to the "Just Fit" diameter where the cork will be on the rod. I mark each ends on the blank, epoxy, then slide the cork back on. The epoxt will act as a lubricant as well as the glue.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Ryan Y said:


> What do you have? The grip I mean? Is it a prefabbed cork handle already reamed out? Do you have to glue the cork rings together, then finish?
> 
> Short of it...If the cork just needs to be reamed. I ream them to the "Just Fit" diameter where the cork will be on the rod. I mark each ends on the blank, epoxy, then slide the cork back on. The epoxt will act as a lubricant as well as the glue.


thats exactly what i do


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

its already reamed out... im just not sure if its neccesary to have a tool to get the grip on or if i just slide it on.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Just slide it on. It should be snug but not to tight


----------

